# Perdido Key 3/13-3/15



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Came down with the family this week for spring break. Caught fish all three days. Fishing about 40-50 yards out before the first bar. All three days fished the incoming tides around noon. Fished Ole River in the kayak and didn't see a fish!! The surf fishing definitely made up for that. Here's a few pics for the non-believers... Mom loves to take pics. Caught a lot of sheepshead in the surf on Tues... Pics to come


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

and I was stuck house painting 

:thumbup:


----------

